# Having thin wrists is an actual death sentence



## Mongrelcel (Mar 10, 2021)

"m-muh chad has 6 inch wrists and does just fine!!"

Stfu. If you have 6 inch wrists you cant even gymmaxx. How can you get "big" if your wrists are lietrally stick thin? When I was lifting, my arms were smaller than my classmates that has never touched a weight in his life. 

You will never look good, you will never look strong and you will definitely never look "big"


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Mar 10, 2021)

@loox


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 10, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> @loox


does he have thin wrists? in that case he could be said to be a rare exception, to have thin wrists and to not have shit frame


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> When I was lifting, my arms were smaller than my classmates that has never touched a weight in his life.


Literally same here, 6.25 wrists and even after lifting and gaining strength and muscle after 1 year, i looked at most the same as my friends with bigger, girthier bones jfl, this is one failo you can't fix, only ldaring and drugs for coping is an option


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 10, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Literally same here, 6.25 wrists and even after lifting and gaining strength and muscle after 1 year, i looked at most the same as my friends with bigger, girthier bones jfl, this is one failo you can't fix, only ldaring and drugs for coping is an option


its not just wrists, its all the bones. they are so thin and small
im a man in a childs body. I cant even compensate with gym...


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 10, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> its not just wrists, its all the bones. they are so thin and small
> im a man in a childs body. I cant even compensate with gym...


Well yeah, the wrists are just thr best place to measure how big your bones are, i also have 12yo kid bones, everytime i pass a reflection in the city and see my ant tier arms, wrists, neck i want to kms, i can't be taken seriously by people like this


----------



## Gonthar (Mar 10, 2021)

It's easy to cover them with wristbands, long gloves, leather gauntlets, bracelets, etc.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 10, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> It's easy to cover them with wristbands, long gloves, leather gauntlets, bracelets, etc.





Mongrelcel said:


> "m-muh chad has 6 inch wrists and does just fine!!"


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 10, 2021)

Gonthar said:


> It's easy to cover them with wristbands, long gloves, leather gauntlets, bracelets, etc.


Just wear retarded stuff in public bro. And it's not the wrist only, it's overall having small girth of all bones which makes you look perma skinny fat unless you roid


----------



## Lolcel (Mar 10, 2021)

Try 5.5...


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 10, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Try 5.5...


Would end myself tbh, why are we cucked like this? My mother and father has good wrists tbh. Vitamin D deficiency in teenage age or something? I used to ldar between 10 and 18 on pc constantly


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Would end myself tbh, why are we cucked like this? My mother and father has good wrists tbh. Vitamin D deficiency in teenage age or something? I used to ldar between 10 and 18 on pc constantly


i used to tan regularly till 18 y old so no. i think its meat deficency tbhngl


----------



## Lolcel (Mar 10, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Would end myself tbh, why are we cucked like this? My mother and father has good wrists tbh. Vitamin D deficiency in teenage age or something? I used to ldar between 10 and 18 on pc constantly


I really have no fucking idea
Its sad how many times ive been hit with "eat something" even by normies jfl
But i cope that atleast im not a turbomanlet which i could have been


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Mar 10, 2021)

Just ldar


----------



## Deleted member 10709 (Mar 10, 2021)

What is average?


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 10, 2021)

Tony said:


> i used to tan regularly till 18 y old so no. i think its meat deficency tbhngl


interesting. do you think the sun is fake nowadays whereas in the past it used to be more orange- yellowish and now it feels like a white lamp


----------



## Gonthar (Mar 10, 2021)

TsarTsar444 said:


> Just wear retarded stuff in public bro. And it's not the wrist only, it's overall having small girth of all bones which makes you look perma skinny fat unless you roid


It's not retarded if you adopt a certain style: goth, biker, steampunk, whatever...
You think someone has the courage to tell these guys that they are dressed like retards?


----------



## Tony (Mar 10, 2021)

thinwhiteduke said:


> interesting. do you think the sun is fake nowadays whereas in the past it used to be more orange- yellowish and now it feels like a white lamp


yes i think its fake tbhngl in the past it used to be more orange dedsrs


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 10, 2021)

Tony said:


> i used to tan regularly till 18 y old so no. i think its meat deficency tbhngl


Fuck, maybe tbh, i didn't eat lots of protein growing up, mostly shit carbs and vegetables, the meat i ate was mostly low quality processed shit cause we were poor back then, brutal i can't cope


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 10, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> I really have no fucking idea
> Its sad how many times ive been hit with "eat something" even by normies jfl
> But i cope that atleast im not a turbomanlet which i could have been


Fucking suicidefuel, can never forget how back in highschool after lifting for few months and gaining tons of strength and weight normies from my high school would tell me when am i going to start to lift, i wanted to go eR then, imagine lifting for such a long time just to be considered a lazy skinny ldarer by people


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Mar 10, 2021)

I got 6.5-6.6 at 16 yr old. Am I good or still bad???


----------



## MusicMaxxingMidget (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 10, 2021)

blueeyeswhitedrgon said:


> I got 6.5-6.6 at 16 yr old. Am I good or still bad???


bad


----------



## blueeyeswhitedrgon (Mar 10, 2021)

😎


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Mar 23, 2021)

loox said:


> *6.5 inch wrists (15th percentile)
> 8.1 inch ankles (5th percentile)
> View attachment 1034094
> View attachment 1034098
> ...


Bruh honestly you look fucking sick man


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 23, 2021)

loox said:


> *6.5 inch wrists (15th percentile)
> 8.1 inch ankles (5th percentile)
> View attachment 1034094
> View attachment 1034098
> ...


but if your wrists is 6 and someones is 8 then he will always have 2 inches thicker arm/forearm no?
and building muscle will be harder for you, it will look smaller.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 23, 2021)

Never understood why it matters


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 23, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Never understood why it matters


your arms are thinner, making you look weaker, forcing you to have more muscle

you simply will never look as "big" as someone with 8 inch wrists. there is a huge difference IRL. you can spot it in an instant


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> your arms are thinner, making you look weaker, forcing you to have more muscle
> 
> you simply will never look as "big" as someone with 8 inch wrists. there is a huge difference IRL. you can spot it in an instant


Just forearms?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 23, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Just forearms?


I think all your joints are smaller, I dont think you cna have huge ankles and thin wrists






Ankles wrists and height can predict your maximum lean muscle mass to a very accurate degree


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> I think all your joints are smaller, I dont think you cna have huge ankles and thin wrists
> 
> View attachment 1057293
> 
> ...


Bonepilled again


----------



## Beetlejuice (Mar 23, 2021)

never began


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 23, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Bonepilled again


its brutal, I remember when I used to lift, that my classmates that have never trained literlaly had bigger forearms, and bigger arms, even tho I was several times stronger and had more muscles.


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> its brutal, I remember when I used to lift, that my classmates that have never trained literlaly had bigger forearms, and bigger arms, even tho I was several times stronger and had more muscles.


Big or small bones most men can achieve a level of muscularity attractive to women. Its is not the worst failo.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 23, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Big or small bones most men can achieve a level of muscularity attractive to women. Its is not the worst failo.


its not about the "level of muscularity" women dont give a fuck about that
she looks at a guy that has large frame and thick wrists and knows instincitvely that he can overpower her and throw her around
its one of those things they dont notice consiously


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Mar 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> "m-muh chad has 6 inch wrists and does just fine!!"
> 
> Stfu. If you have 6 inch wrists you cant even gymmaxx. How can you get "big" if your wrists are lietrally stick thin? When I was lifting, my arms were smaller than my classmates that has never touched a weight in his life.
> 
> You will never look good, you will never look strong and you will definitely never look "big"


Delusional if you think wrist size is important


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 23, 2021)

ShowerMaxxing said:


> Delusional if you think wrist size is important


your fucking avi is literally what Im talking about you dumbass


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> its not about the "level of muscularity" women dont give a fuck about that
> she looks at a guy that has large frame and thick wrists and knows instincitvely that he can overpower her and throw her around
> its one of those things they dont notice consiously


Frame + Height is like 95% wrist size is irrelevant


----------



## Mongrelcel (Mar 23, 2021)

Boneless Weirdo said:


> Frame + Height is like 95% wrist size is irrelevant


yeah cuz 6'3 wide framed mogger will have thin wrists 
makes complete sense


----------



## Deleted member 12303 (Mar 23, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> yeah cuz 6'3 wide framed mogger will have thin wrists
> makes complete sense


Its possible thats how genetics work. Clavicle length and wrist size are not the same gene.


----------



## Deleted member 7126 (Mar 23, 2021)

My wrists are skinny af and i hate seeing how thick other guys are


----------



## Deleted member 11705 (Mar 23, 2021)

No wrist for your face and height


----------



## wristcel (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 20, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> "m-muh chad has 6 inch wrists and does just fine!!"
> 
> Stfu. If you have 6 inch wrists you cant even gymmaxx. How can you get "big" if your wrists are lietrally stick thin? When I was lifting, my arms were smaller than my classmates that has never touched a weight in his life.
> 
> You will never look good, you will never look strong and you will definitely never look "big"


hgh increases bone girth if you're adult and weight lifting also makes your bones naturally thicker with the pressure you constantly throw at it. plus working out naturally increase hgh


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 20, 2021)

huntergatherer said:


> hgh increases bone girth if you're adult and weight lifting also makes your bones naturally thicker with the pressure you constantly throw at it. plus working out naturally increase hgh


hgh cannot grow wrists
plates alreadt closed


----------



## Copeful (Apr 20, 2021)

how bad are 5.9” wrists


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 20, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> hgh cannot grow wrists
> plates alreadt closed


they grow differently when you are an adult they get thicker thats why you see old men with big ass wrists cuz after some wear and tear and hgh continium will appear and show its effects


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 20, 2021)

huntergatherer said:


> they grow differently when you are an adult they get thicker thats why you see old men with big ass wrists cuz after some wear and tear and hgh continium will appear and show its effects


wrist size doesent increase from training or hgh after the plates are closed


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 20, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> hgh cannot grow wrists
> plates alreadt closed


when you are young your bones lengthen and you are more gracile but when you get older the bones push against the plates and start to grow in thickness


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 20, 2021)

huntergatherer said:


> when you are young your bones lengthen and you are more gracile but when you get older the bones push against the plates and start to grow in thickness


doesent mean there will be any significant difference

youre talking about few millimeters here


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 20, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> doesent mean there will be any significant difference
> 
> youre talking about few millimeters here


if you're taking hgh as an adult you will be thicker believe me


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 20, 2021)

huntergatherer said:


> if you're taking hgh as an adult you will be thicker believe me


source: my ass


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 20, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> source: my ass


google hgh effects on adult bones lmfao


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 20, 2021)

Growth hormone injections: Uses and side effects


Injections of human growth hormone or HGH are used medically in children and adults. When the body secretes too little of its own HGH, it can cause short stature and dwarfism while too much can also sometimes be produced. Learn all about HGH injections here, and why using HGH for non-medical...




www.medicalnewstoday.com





ctrl+f keyword "thicken"


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 20, 2021)

huntergatherer said:


> Growth hormone injections: Uses and side effects
> 
> 
> Injections of human growth hormone or HGH are used medically in children and adults. When the body secretes too little of its own HGH, it can cause short stature and dwarfism while too much can also sometimes be produced. Learn all about HGH injections here, and why using HGH for non-medical...
> ...


are you fucking retarded thats not even about wrists


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 20, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> are you fucking retarded thats not even about wrists


wrists are still bones afterall


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 20, 2021)

huntergatherer said:


> wrists are still bones afterall


do you realize that I could say "taking calcium will make your bones denser and thicker" and by your autistic logic it would be correct?

im talking about an actual increase, inch or more and not just a "theoretical" increase


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 20, 2021)

Yes, thin wrists are the most common thing I notice here and this is an incel site. Coincidence?








low nutrition looking= percieved incel


looking low nutrition would mean low genetic quality for survival. anecdotally, I'd recon the users here are above average in looks, but one thing I noticed is that it's common af that users here have small wrists (I do too). small wrists, small jaw, thin fingers, small neck, etc are...




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 20, 2021)

i have thin wrists i think i’m doing fine


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 20, 2021)

nurtureiseverything said:


> i have thin wrists i think i’m doing fine


you can compensate ofc with other traits jesus...


----------



## IndianJock (Jun 14, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> "m-muh chad has 6 inch wrists and does just fine!!"
> 
> Stfu. If you have 6 inch wrists you cant even gymmaxx. How can you get "big" if your wrists are lietrally stick thin? When I was lifting, my arms were smaller than my classmates that has never touched a weight in his life.
> 
> You will never look good, you will never look strong and you will definitely never look "big"


Legit af.


----------



## IndianJock (Jun 14, 2021)

Deleted member 12303 said:


> Its possible thats how genetics work. Clavicle length and wrist size are not the same gene.


Yea I've seen this irl


----------

